# Winter Bulk: Deca versus Tren



## NbleSavage (Oct 17, 2012)

Have had great success with Tren in a caloric deficit for recomp. Sides were a drag (night sweats, insomnia) but results undeniable.

Am considering switching up to Deca / Test for my winter bulk. Would be my first run with Deca 

Alt. #2 is a good old school style 'Test Only' blast (props to Crazy F'in Mike for reminding me that this still works, even with vets)

Alt. #3 would be combining NPP with Test. As I tend to prefer long esters / less pinning, I'd need to run this something like the following:

Tues: pin Test C / NPP
Thurs: pin NPP
Sat: pin Test C / NPP

Looking for experiences and feedback. 

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 17, 2012)

if it's a bulk then nothing beats the good ol fashion Test/Deca.....maybe with a dbol kicker.  Mmmmmmm....tasty!!


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 17, 2012)

Test/Decca or npp.. never used tren but dnt sound fun.. thought most used as cutter also..


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 17, 2012)

Tren can be a good bulkier if nutrition is right and test is ran a bit higher than tren. Say a 600/400 split or 600/500.  That's a nice lean bulk cycle there. The deca dbol test bulk can put on some water and good size. When I bulk I'm not afraid to put on some fat. That's why in feb we cut that shit up before I slip into my leopard skin bikini briefs. Lol


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 17, 2012)

Test NPP dbol is my winter cycle in like 2 months.  So I like that idea


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 17, 2012)

For those running NPP, you also running TPP or are you combining esters (eg. Test C or E)?


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 17, 2012)

BigHerm said:


> Tren can be a good bulkier if nutrition is right and test is ran a bit higher than tren. Say a 600/400 split or 600/500.  That's a nice lean bulk cycle there. The deca dbol test bulk can put on some water and good size. When I bulk I'm not afraid to put on some fat. That's why in feb we cut that shit up before I slip into my leopard skin bikini briefs. Lol



Interesting idea on running Test > Tren for bulk. Tren sides have been kicking my #ss, hence my interest in Deca but perhaps with Test > Tren sides are less prevalent?


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes people all have their opinions on tren higher or test higher. Realistically it's what's best for you. But with test being a bit higher you will still get the effects of the test and some of the lean muscle gain from tren. Get some had a good write up on this.


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 17, 2012)

Sounds interesting but I just hear bout tren sides cough sweats etc I dnt want tht.. lol but this could or could not b could with test prop??


----------



## beasto (Oct 17, 2012)

Don't FEAR Tren. If your new to it I would say pin Tren Ace everyday at 50mg to help ward off sides. Do NOT get ahead of yourself and make the mistake I did and try out Tren E(Listened to a buddy that thought he knew what he was talking about). A lot of fellas don't like the pinning everyday, but this is exactly how I was introduced to Tren and have had little to no side with it at all when I run it. Honestly only side I really get is the Trensomnia at the beginning which fades away.


----------



## Jada (Oct 17, 2012)

If it were me I would bulk with Decca and cut/recomp  with  tren but then again diet and training is what controls ur success. So my ass would Go with npp or Decca


----------



## PFM (Oct 17, 2012)

Nandrolone for bulking. I'd check my RBC's if you just finished a Tren run before starting another 19-nor.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 17, 2012)

def check blood...all my levels wherer high, i just finished a tren run


----------



## Hollywood72 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm running a tren/ test cycle this winter


----------



## jyoung8j (Oct 18, 2012)

Yea I'm not to excited bout ed pinning doing eod now and kinda sux.. anyone do tren ace eod Mayb mix it with prop to get lil extra boost..


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 18, 2012)

Crazy F Mike said:


> Nandrolone for bulking. I'd check my RBC's if you just finished a Tren run before starting another 19-nor.



Def bloodwork will be done before said bulk, good call there. 

Am leaning towards Deca. Thoughts on a good first blast dose? (Test / Deca)

Cheers!

- Savage


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm on a happy cycle right now of Test C/gram/week and Deca about 700 or 800mg/week. Feeling nice and full...strong too.


----------



## DADAWG (Oct 18, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> if it's a bulk then nothing beats the good ol fashion Test/Deca.....maybe with a dbol kicker.  Mmmmmmm....tasty!!



agreed ,if you cant grow on test / deca / dbol you need a new hobby lol.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 18, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I'm on a happy cycle right now of Test C/gram/week and Deca about 700 or 800mg/week. Feeling nice and full...strong too.



Am thinking I'd run a bit lower but the ratio (Test to Deca) is helpful


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 18, 2012)

I've read the lowest eft dose of Deca for bulking (versus join pain) is 500 Mg. This however would have me running Test at appx. 800 Mg per week (a big cycle for me). 

Any experiences running Deca at these levels or lower?


----------



## ripped_one (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm running deca at 250 right now.  Honestly not all that impressed except for joint relief and feel some extra muscle fullness.  I think starting at 250 would be a good idea to assess tolerance then go up from there after 6 weeks or so.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 18, 2012)

ripped_one said:


> I'm running deca at 250 right now.  Honestly not all that impressed except for joint relief and feel some extra muscle fullness.  I think starting at 250 would be a good idea to assess tolerance then go up from there after 6 weeks or so.



Cheers, bro. How much Test are you running with the deca and how long have you been running it? (the deca)


----------



## gfunky (Oct 18, 2012)

Tren/Dbol/Test works like charm 20 pounds on a lean bulk is sexy as it gets!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 18, 2012)

GFunky, what kind of ratios are you running (Test versus Tren)?


----------



## gfunky (Oct 18, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> GFunky, what kind of ratios are you running (Test versus Tren)?



Running 400 test 525 tren per week.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 18, 2012)

gfunky said:


> Running 400 test 525 tren per week.



I love me some Tren, but the current blast I'm on (200 Test / 400 Tren) is knackering me. Night sweats and insomnia. My prior Tren run was balanced (400 Test / 400 Tren) and I had some sides but not this severe. Am leaning towards a Test / Deca run this winter for my bulk.


----------



## cranium85 (Oct 21, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> I've read the lowest eft dose of Deca for bulking (versus join pain) is 500 Mg. This however would have me running Test at appx. 800 Mg per week (a big cycle for me).
> 
> Any experiences running Deca at these levels or lower?





ripped_one said:


> I'm running deca at 250 right now.  Honestly not all that impressed except for joint relief and feel some extra muscle fullness.  I think starting at 250 would be a good idea to assess tolerance then go up from there after 6 weeks or so.



i am also doing a winter bulker with npp, tpp, d-bol kicker and adding in some mast p for the second half of the cycle. planning on running it for 12 weeks at least.

And i have done a lot of research on this. DECA at anything lower than 500 mgs a week is not going to do shit for growth. anything less than 500 is just for joints. Now i have not personally done a deca cycle and have no experience with it yet. BUT EVERYONE VET I HAVE ASKED HAS TOLD ME TO RUN IT AT 500 MG/WK FOR GROWTH..ANYTHING LESS IS A WASTE. MANY HAVE TOLD ME THIS, SO I TAKE IT THEY ARE CORRECT


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 21, 2012)

Cheers, Cranium! I'm going to start at 500 Test / 400 Deca (did yesterday point of fact) and adjust from there. I'm not opposed to running the Deca higher, but for this initial run I want to keep the Test > Deca and I'd prefer to keep my total gear intake to a gram or less a week. 

A couple-three weeks in, if I'm not making the kind of size gains I am aiming for, I may readjust to 600 Test / 500 Deca.


----------



## DADAWG (Oct 21, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Cheers, Cranium! I'm going to start at 500 Test / 400 Deca (did yesterday point of fact) and adjust from there. I'm not opposed to running the Deca higher, but for this initial run I want to keep the Test > Deca and I'd prefer to keep my total gear intake to a gram or less a week.
> 
> A couple-three weeks in, if I'm not making the kind of size gains I am aiming for, I may readjust to 600 Test / 500 Deca.


in a couple-3 weeks in your long ester gear will just be building up and kicking in .


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 21, 2012)

DADAWG said:


> in a couple-3 weeks in your long ester gear will just be building up and kicking in .



Good point. Think I ought to run the Deca higher from the start?


----------



## DADAWG (Oct 21, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Good point. Think I ought to run the Deca higher from the start?



900 total mg is plenty for intermediate and lower level cyclers. i would rather see a longer lower dose cycle = same gains with less side effects imo.


----------



## cranium85 (Oct 22, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Cheers, Cranium! I'm going to start at 500 Test / 400 Deca (did yesterday point of fact) and adjust from there. I'm not opposed to running the Deca higher, but for this initial run I want to keep the Test > Deca and I'd prefer to keep my total gear intake to a gram or less a week.
> 
> A couple-three weeks in, if I'm not making the kind of size gains I am aiming for, I may readjust to 600 Test / 500 Deca.



3 weeks in on deca bro your are not doing to notice much anyways, its decaonate which has a half life of 21 days (thats what some say at least) so after 2 weeks u wouldnt be able to tell mcuh. If it is on point gear i think you should be able to get away with 400/500 deca/test.

i was going to do 500npp / 600 tpp and probably 40 mgs of dbol for the first 4 weeks. this is also going to be my biggest cycle yet. cuz i am also adding in the mast prop after 6 weeks as a few vets have suggested. was going to run the mast the hole way thru but was told to just do it the last half to lean out a bit.

will be following, im currently in my 2nd week of pct right now of just a d-bol test cyp cyfcle. gonna wait 2.5-3 months, if all my bloods come back good ill be sstarting the npp/tpp...cant fucking wait. if we cant get big on the good old deca -dbol stack....we mine as well kill our selves


----------



## cranium85 (Oct 22, 2012)

ekk...dint see the big dogs post, put my foot in my mouth on that one. basically said the same thing i was thinking. now that im reading his post maybe i will run mine a little lower. most test ive ever run was 500mgs a week. so maybe ill do 450 npp/550 test. also will be taking caber prob every 3 days or something. npp has more compound per mg the the long ester deca too soo maybe i shouold run it a little lower


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 22, 2012)

cranium85 said:


> ekk...dint see the big dogs post, put my foot in my mouth on that one. basically said the same thing i was thinking. now that im reading his post maybe i will run mine a little lower. most test ive ever run was 500mgs a week. so maybe ill do 450 npp/550 test. also will be taking caber prob every 3 days or something. npp has more compound per mg the the long ester deca too soo maybe i shouold run it a little lower



All good, Bro. Agree that 2-3 weeks time with a long ester is not enough to really assess. I suppose then I'm just going to be committed to the 12-14 weeks at the levels I've stated and will evaluate the blast in totality. Impossible to make meaningful adjustments mid-blast with long esters (the trade-off for not having to pin as often I suppose). 

For AI / Prolactin same for me re: Caber 2x per week and 'stane at 25 Mg eod.


----------

